# birds mouth router bits



## markalbert (Apr 9, 2011)

making a humpback cedar chest. has anyone used birds mouth bits? are they worth the money? are they necessary? Thanks


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

mschmitz said:


> making a humpback cedar chest. has anyone used birds mouth bits? are they worth the money? are they necessary? Thanks


I'm kinda interested in those also so will be watching this thread. I doubt you could deem them "necessary" for a chest lid. Just need to figure the angles and cut them on the table saw. For that matter, you could probably cut the bird beak on the saw also, I think they would be done safer on a router table though.:smile:


----------

